# Lubricant for wet sanding shellac with micro-mesh



## Rickterscale (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got a project on which I'm applying a shellac finish. I bought some micro-mesh sanding disks to smooth and buff/rub it out to a gloss finish. In my experience dry sanding shellac always clogs the sand paper, and I don't want to clog the pricey micro-mesh, so I thought I'd wet sand. But what do you use for the lube? I've read that mineral spirits will cause separation of the padded backing from the micro-mesh sanding paper. So what to use? Is soapy water okay to use on shellac? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I sand shellac with Abranet discs all the time with no lube and haven't had problems with clogging provided the shellac is well cured (dry). I do this by hand, not with a ROS. I usually stop at 600 grit so can't comment on finer grits.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Rickterscale, I have the same question on using the micro-mesh. What did you end up using as a lubricant?


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I use Behlens wool lube on my lacquer finishes with the micro mesh and to gfadvm's point, it needs to be properly cured first.


----------

